# Présentation Keynote avec iPad (mini) sur vidéoprojecteur



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis actuellement en stage de fin d'étude d'une école d'informatique. J'ai revendu mon MBA (qui me servait de machine pendant ma scolarité) car je ne vais retourner à l'école que pour faire diverses soutenances et présentations.
Je me suis dit que l'iPad serait largement suffisant pour projeter des Keynotes.

Avez vous des retours à faire concernant l'utilisation d'iPad sur un vidéoprojecteur ? De Keynote iPad ? Avant que je n'achète l'adaptateur VGA (oui, vidéopro encore en VGA ) et Keynote iOs.
D'ailleurs, est ce que ça ne ferait pas trop kiselapète de juste avoir comme support un iPad au lieu d'un MB ou un PC ? Par rapport aux membres du jury.

Merci à tous de vos futurs retours !


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2013)

Je fais ça tout le temps. iPad et Keynote. J&#8217;ai laissé mon MacBook au vestiaire depuis que j&#8217;ai cette solution.

Simple, facile a mettre en &#339;uvre, ne nécessite pas d&#8217;alimentation. 

Que du bonheur.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2013)

Oui, ça fonctionne très bien. 
Attention à trois choses (vécues) :
- des présentations trop lourdes (beaucoup d'images, vidéos...) font planter Keynote par manque de RAM sur l'iPad (enfin, j'imagine que c'est pour ça)
- les vidéos, justement : très mystérieusement certaines vidéos correctement encodées et tout ça, restent invisibles. C'est un bug connu, je crois.
- les polices de caractères de ton mac sur lequel tu as créé tes présentations n'existent pas sur l'iPad (désolé pour l'enfonçage de porte ouverte). Ça peut créer, parfois, des changements de présentation embêtants qui nécessitent une petite retouche sur l'iPad. Rien de grave, mais faut le savoir.

Moralité : les présentations sur vidéoprojecteur en utilisant l'iPad, comme l'écrit Gwen, c'est que du bonheur, mais faut les vérifier et parfois les retoucher un peu sur l'iPad.

Et aucun souci, que ce soit en VGA ou hdmi.


----------



## Siciliano (2 Avril 2013)

Merci de vos retours à tous les deux ! 
Je vais donc faire mes présentations avec l'iPad comme support !


----------

